# Grooming Brush for Maltipoo?



## thelittlemaltipoo (Jul 27, 2014)

Which Grooming Brush should I use for my Maltipoo? If I could choose one, I am going to start out with one comb, and then use more after that...

*Slicker Brush

*Pin Brush

*Comb


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Several here have the Madan brush and also a wooden pin brush from Chris 

Christensen. 

toplinepet.com


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

It depends on their coat - you may need all three. I use the wood pin brush every other day, followed by the comb. If I find a mat or a tangle I will use the slicker.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

If you had to choose ONE to start I would recommend a PIN Brush. Madan Pin brushes work pretty good, and you can start out with the Medium Pin Cushion.

A COMB is definitely necessary, but a comb will HURT if it get's caught on even a tiny mat on your dog. Assuming your new maltipoo has curly hair, then you won't want to use a comb on the body and especially NOT ON THE LEGS until you have brushed out with the PIN brush to get out all the tangles.

Madan brushes are online at toplinepet.com You can get an aluminum grooming comb from her too, and I would recommend getting the grooming comb that has BOTH fine and coarse teeth.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

If you get a new slicker brush, my groomer recommended me rub it on the concrete first, to kinda dull the ends. When I tried using my first slicker on Izzy she hated it, would run and actually yelp because it hurt her. I don't use it on her at all. She has never done that with the pin brushes. I have the Maden small purple and I also have the CC wooden pin. She loves being brushed by the CC wooden pin.


----------

